# RHC points membership Mexico



## lifesabeach1011 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hello my fellow tuggers!  I have an opportunity to acquire a Bronze membership (10,000 points) RHC membership.  The owners just want to unload it.   The maintenance fee is only $312.50 per year for 10,000 points.  I have to pay the maintenance fees for 07 and 08 meaning I am paying $625. and I am getting the 07 points and the 08 points.  20,000  points right off the bat  So I am paying nothing except the high transfer fee of $500.  This seems high.  Anyone know why?

The membership is paid in full.  I checked with RHC.  I also wanted to mention that calling them to verify was a piece of cake as some management Companies will not speak to you.  I was able to verify everything and they were very polite and courteous. This is really nice because I would have 20,000 points right off the bat.  The membership goes out till 2026.  Also as over 50 years old can I borrow off the back end of the membership as long as there is one, lol?  Anyone done that? tia, Lisa


----------



## Hoc (Jan 25, 2008)

$625 is a lot to pay for a 10,000 point membership.  To get any kind of real use out of RHC, you need at least 25,000 points a year, and you can usually get those via ebay for around $500 plus the transfer fee.  10,000 point memberships often don't sell, or they go for next to nothing.  Unless you already have a 15,000 point membership which you can combine with the 10,000 point one, I'd pass.  If you do have one which you could combine, I would not pay more than about $100 plus the transfer fee for the 10,000 point membership, and your friends would have to pay the annual fees up to date first.


----------



## Blondie (Jan 25, 2008)

I just bought 20,000 for a buck on ebay, plus transfer/closing cost. It also had 20,000 in the bank for my use.  10,000 is not really a useable amount.


----------



## PeelBoy (Jan 25, 2008)

I also bought from ebay 40,000 points for $1.25 plus closing.


----------



## lifesabeach1011 (Jan 26, 2008)

Thank you Hoc for your reply.  I guess I did not make myself clear 





Hoc said:


> $625 is a lot to pay for a 10,000 point membership.   The maintenance fee is only $312.50   I have to pay the maintenance fees for 07 and 08 meaning I am paying $625. and I am getting the 07 points and the 08 points.  20,000 points right off the bat. So I am paying nothing.  I don't have to pay closing just the $500 transfer fee.  tia Lisa


----------



## abc31 (Jan 26, 2008)

Check RHC website.  You don't need to be a member to go into the resort guide.  You can see for yourself what 10,000 points will get you and then you can decide.  10,000 might be enough for a 3 day weekend somewhere or if you rollover , you might be able to get a week somewhere.  If that sounds like it is worth it to you, then go for it.  But, if you get a bigger points package, the cost per point in yearly dues goes down.


----------



## Hoc (Jan 26, 2008)

abc31 said:


> 10,000 might be enough for a 3 day weekend somewhere



3-day weekends are rarely available.  And when they are, they are not usually the three days you want.


----------



## Blondie (Jan 26, 2008)

If you are interested in RHC just wait and grab a bigger points package on ebay for nearly the same amount- really. I would think 30,000 is the smallest you'd want to own.


----------



## lifesabeach1011 (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all your help.  I have decided not to go with it.  You guys are great!  Lisa


----------



## icydog (Jan 30, 2008)

I have two weekly contracts that get me a lot of nice one bdrm villas all over the world.  I wonder why more folks don't grab these kind of contracts. I got them both on ebay. I have been able to get one bdrms in NYC every year plus Rome, London and Hawaii. I really don't know why more folks don't gobble up these Ambassador Contracts?

To ask another question: I bought  a 15K contract with RHC for very little money on ebay.  I know now that wasn't a good idea but when I bought it I got an extra 15K points that were banked. I used the 30K to upgrade a studio in the Park Royal to the deluxe one bdrm with the hot tub in Cancun plus four days at Tanglewood for my daughter and then a studio for us which I gave to RCI. I used the upgrade during the free weeks thing they gave away last year. Going forward the 15K only gets me a studio in off seasons. Can I buy another contract and add the 15K to it?


----------



## janapur (Jan 30, 2008)

icydog said:


> I have two weekly contracts that get me a lot of nice one bdrm villas all over the world.  I wonder why more folks don't grab these kind of contracts. I got them both on ebay. I have been able to get one bdrms in NYC every year plus Rome, London and Hawaii. I really don't know why more folks don't gobble up these Ambassador Contracts?



I purchased a 1BR at Ocean Imperial Club (Ixtapa) which was recently purchased by RHC. I know that I am exempt from the now mandatory AI, but can I use my week to exchange via RHC in addition to just depositing into RCI as a straight week? Thus far, I have only done the latter.

Thanks,
Jana


----------



## abc31 (Jan 30, 2008)

Icy Dog,

You can add on points.  However, there is a "unification fee" to combine the contracts.  I think it is $350 in additon to the transfer fee when you purchase the points.  Also, some people have said that the expiration date on the new contract will be the shorter one of the two.  So, if you buy another contract with a shorter expiration date, you might lose a couple of years.

BTW, how was Tanglewood?  There are some really bad reviews, but I think they are renovating all of the units.


abc


----------



## JoeMid (Jan 30, 2008)

janapur said:


> I purchased a 1BR at Ocean Imperial Club (Ixtapa) which was recently purchased by RHC. I know that I am exempt from the now mandatory AI, but can I use my week to exchange via RHC in addition to just depositing into RCI as a straight week? Thus far, I have only done the latter.
> Thanks,
> Jana


Tell us more about RHC 'purchasing' Ocean Imperial Club?  Doen't make a lot of sense.  They can't 'purchase' something that you own? 


abc31 said:


> Icy Dog,
> You can add on points. However, there is a "unification fee" to combine the contracts. I think it is $350 in additon to the transfer fee when you purchase the points. Also, some people have said that the expiration date on the new contract will be the shorter one of the two. So, if you buy another contract with a shorter expiration date, you might lose a couple of years.
> abc


Some have reported unification with no fee... but it's $500 for each unification.  three contracts put together would be $1000!


----------



## rsonc (Jan 30, 2008)

I am working on a "unify" right now with 2 accounts that are both 30k point each and I was told it is $500.00 for the first one and then $350 for each additional contract so to merge the 2 new accounts with my current account it will cost me $850 in unify fees but the original owners both paid the 2008 m/f and included this year points with the membership and one also included last years points.. 

Susan


----------



## icydog (Jan 30, 2008)

I still say weekly contracts make more sense. You are guaranteed an Ambassador suite, aka one bdrm, at all their affiliates. If you figure that a week in Rome, NYC or London in a one bdrm suite would cost over $4000, I think you'll agree the Ambassador weeks are a good deal.


----------



## jerseygirl (Jan 30, 2008)

I like the weekly contact better too Marylyn, especially since we have the ability to split into a 4/3 usage.


----------



## janapur (Jan 30, 2008)

JoeMid said:


> Tell us more about RHC 'purchasing' Ocean Imperial Club?  Doen't make a lot of sense.  They can't 'purchase' something that you own?



Ocean Imperial Club was A Radisson Resort until November of '06 when it became Park Royal. Perhaps _purchased_ was the wrong word. It is now a mandatory AI for owners and exchangers (though owners at a reduced rate.) Up until now, I've been assured that Ocean Imperial owners made their floating week reservations to a special number and were exempt from the mandatory AI. I just received the new contact info directing us to Park Royal reps, but no mention of the AI. Clearly, I know very little. However, for MF of $377 a year, it's a nice place in Ixtapa.

Jana


----------



## JoeMid (Jan 31, 2008)

janapur said:


> Ocean Imperial Club was A Radisson Resort until November of '06 when it became Park Royal. Perhaps _purchased_ was the wrong word. It is now a mandatory AI for owners and exchangers (though owners at a reduced rate.) Up until now, I've been assured that Ocean Imperial owners made their floating week reservations to a special number and were exempt from the mandatory AI. I just received the new contact info directing us to Park Royal reps, but no mention of the AI. Clearly, I know very little. However, for MF of $377 a year, it's a nice place in Ixtapa.
> 
> Jana


OK, now I understand.  I just sent a guest there, they liked it very much.


----------



## wvanly (Mar 26, 2008)

*Combining 2 RHC contracts*

So I am considering purchasing another contract with 24,000 point to add to my 30,000 (Gold plus) point contract I already own.  This would cost me $850 to unify?  When the contracts are unified, do the maint. fees go down, since the points are combined?  I am assuming that is why you would unify.  Does anyone know what approximately the combined maintenance fee would be for 54,000 points and also would that make me a platinum member?  Separately the two maintenance fees would be $630 & $465.  

I recently sat through an update in Acapulco, very low key (since I had originally bought my points on the resale market, so I know the resale value) but I was told if you own over 50,000 points you are considered Platinum and you can book your stays for free (using no points) at certain resorts (I am guessing the Park Royals with the all-inclusive fees), keep your points and use the points to book airfare or other vacations.  I think this would be very nice benefit, but I truly never believe anything they tell you at these updates.
Any info on this would be very helpful.  

Wendi


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 27, 2008)

jerseygirl said:


> I like the weekly contact better too Marilyn, especially since we have the ability to split into a 4/3 usage.


I think there can be a nice combination of weeks and points....use the week ownership for the high 'point' locations and the points ownership for 'add on' days...


----------



## jerseygirl (Mar 27, 2008)

That's a great idea Pat -- I never thought about combining the two.


----------

